# 3dp3dt and have White creamy discharge (sorry tmi)



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all, as always turning to the ladies on ff to relieve my anxiety. Today I had quite a bit of creamy discharge and wondered if that was normal? As this is my first cycle I'm questioning everything.


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you using pessaries? if you are using pessaries (im on cyclogest) you do get an increase in discharge


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, yes I'm on Cyclogest so that must explain it. Thanks again, I'm sure I'm turning into a crazy person worrying about everything


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

From what i understand som is absorbed by the body as it melts - the rest ends up in pants-  might be worth using pantyliners x


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

At about that stage I had What can only be described as like having lard in your pants lol. I was using the cyclogest back door then, but have since changed and now I just generally feel wet (wearing pantyliners of course)


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi- yes I have to wear panty liners as cyclogest leaks! Try lying down for a few minutes after inserting as helps a bit!

Simi x


----------

